# RTIC cooler pads



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

In the classified section a member on here sells them.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

rustyscustomupholstery.com has nice custom cushions for it. 

Any of the Yeti Tundra mats will also fit fairly well. The Tundra top is 3/4" x 1/4" smaller than the Yeti. If you want a dead on fit, call SeaDek, Marine Mat, Aquadeck, etc. Most are going to have the dimensions pre-loaded. I haven't seen an "off the shelf" cooler pad seller for Rtic's coolers yet.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Carbon Marine will make a custom one for you.


----------



## Tarponfisher92 (Jul 23, 2017)

Cool thank you guys!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can buy a 40x80” sheet of SBT Sheet for about $60 and make 3-4 of them.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can buy a 40x80” sheet of SBT Sheet for about $60 and make 3-4 of them.


Heres the thing: Normies just do not have a cooler collection like you... the SBT does look good and offers nice traction.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My SeaDek came with a template for my Yeti 35. They have them for all yeti's. Ask about Rtic


----------



## Rusty (Jan 13, 2018)

Tarponfisher92 said:


> I recently purchased a 45 RTIC cooler and was wondering if anyone knows where to buy a cooler pad for it.


https://rustyscustomupholstery.com/product/seahorse-cooler-cushion/


----------

